

Silicon Valley has a Dress Code - andy_thorburn
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/silicon-valley-has-dress-code-you-better-believe-it

======
ahume77
There was some discussion yesterday on Twitter about why this article didn't
include women. Marketplace posted a short follow-up on the topic
[http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/why-no-women-story-
si...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/why-no-women-story-silicon-
valley-fashion)

